# This Lottery-Winning Marine Just Went "Full Moto"... You NEVER Go Full Moto.



## Marauder06 (Jun 20, 2016)

Marine wins lottery, buys M1151 and this Ferrari*

(from Article 107 News)



> “I always play the numbers that correspond with the ages of women I had sex with over the three years I’ve been in the Corps,” the former Lance Corporal explained, outlining his reasoning for always selecting the numbers 16, 17, 26, 49, 63.



 

*yes, I know it's not a Ferrari.


----------



## JWoody (Jun 20, 2016)

That is quite an age range.  Good for him.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 20, 2016)

So when he was in the Corps he had sex with a 16-year-old??


----------



## AWP (Jun 20, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> So when he was in the Corps he had sex with a 16-year-old??



Dat Oki life, doe.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Congrats to the lad. I don't see any prancing horse on the car. It does look a little more like a Lamborghini:lamborghini - Google Search, a photo or two for comparison.

There is one that is black on top, and white on the bottom; looks like an Orca.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 20, 2016)

Boy, does Article 107 have a Lance Criminal's mindset down, or what? Cars, lying about the bitches they've had sex with, and annoying Gunnery Sergeants.

Too bad _*it's just a satire*. _


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 20, 2016)

:wall:


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> So when he was in the Corps he had sex with a 16-year-old??


Age of consent, right?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Congrats to the lad. I don't see any prancing horse on the car. It does look a little more like a Lamborghini:lamborghini - Google Search, a photo or two for comparison.
> 
> There is one that is black on top, and white on the bottom; looks like an Orca.



1) click and hold your cursor to the immediate right of the asterisk at the bottom of my original post.
2) with the mouse button held in, drag your mouse to the right.
3) :troll:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Age of consent, right?



Eleventeen? :wall:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> 1) click and hold your cursor to the immediate right of the asterisk at the bottom of my original post.
> 2) with the mouse button held in, drag your mouse to the right.
> 3) :troll:


Interesting way to CYA.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 21, 2016)

It's called ninja font...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Interesting way to CYA.


don't be mad you got :troll:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> don't be mad you got :troll:



I wonder if this will keep me up all night?


----------



## CDG (Jun 22, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Boy, does Article 107 have a Lance Criminal's mindset down, or what? Cars, lying about the bitches they've had sex with, and annoying Gunnery Sergeants.
> 
> Too bad _*it's just a satire*. _



Come on man........


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2016)

"Hey guys, I have a joke."
"Yeah, we know. The rabbi says 'I thought you said Orange'."

:wall:


----------



## Gunz (Jun 22, 2016)

CDG said:


> Come on man........




Okay, all right, I spoiled the fun, I'm sorry...it won't happen again. Did I say I'm sorry? Now lets focus our attention away from my spoiling the fun to something else. :whatever:


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2016)

So was it repo'd yet?


----------

